# ipod shuffle ne répond plus



## jeanclaudelefau (18 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un soucis avec mon ipod shuffle 2é génération. Pendant mon footing il s'est éteint et depuis ne veut plus se rallumer!!

j'ai tout essayé mais rien à faire, il n'est reconnu ni par itunes ni par le pc et aucuns voyants ne s'allume.

j'ai cherché des info sur plusieurs forums mais pas de solution possible car il ne répond pas du tout.

merci de votre aide!!


----------



## irishboy (18 Août 2011)

Si il a moins d'un an, contactes apple et fais marcher la garantie.


----------



## Chalkduster (18 Août 2011)

C'est il répond vraiment à rien de chez rien, c'est surement un problème matériel.


----------



## jeanclaudelefau (18 Août 2011)

il a plus d'un an, il date de 2008...
il ne répond plus du tout

Poubelle?

ou autre solution?

Merci


----------



## Chalkduster (18 Août 2011)

3 ans c'est pas mal quand même ...


----------



## jeanclaudelefau (18 Août 2011)

en fait c'est plutôt 3 mois, je l'ai acheté d'ocase...

qq'un à une autre idée?


----------



## irishboy (18 Août 2011)

Oui !!! CHANGE LE !!!

C'est dur à dire mais tu trouveras difficilement une solution à ton problème dans la mesure où le soufflez ne dispose même pas d'écran donc tu n'as absolument aucun retour.

De plus, il n'est meme plus détecté par iTunes et n'est plus sous garantie, donc je peux vraiment pas t'aider.


----------



## jeanclaudelefau (19 Août 2011)

merci pour ta réponse


----------

